# samba and nss_ldap error messages



## rainbowwarrior (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

i run a samba as PDC with ldap as backend. 

The windows clients can log in, but i get at same time this message in syslog:

s
	
	



```
mbd: nss_ldap: could not search LDAP server - Server is unavailable
```

But the ldap-server is available, the ldap users and groups are in the system.

I don't know why the error is displayed. Any idea?


----------

